# Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht



## theactor (29. September 2008)

HI,

neeee, Kinnerz - wie die Zeit vergeht! 
Geschlagene drei Jahre ist es nun her, dass Andreas, Locke, Michi und ich Langeland unsicher gemacht haben. Und trotz aller guten Absichten haben wir es nicht geschafft, in der Zwischenzeit einen Urlaubstermin hinzubekommen.

Nun war es aber endlich wieder soweit. Andreas konnte dieses mal leider nicht mitkommen :c, so dass Locke, Michi und ich die ersten Tage die "Vorhut" bildeten, ehe MichaelB ein paar Tage später (mit vier Bellybooten bewaffnet |bigeyes) zu uns stieß - sein erster Angelurlaub überhaupt.. :vik:

Wir hatten uns für ALS entschieden. Nicht sooo weit weg, die Flensburger Förde nicht weit und überhaupt ein Revier, bei dem bei allen Windbedingungen etwas gehen sollte... 
Sollte... |rolleyes

Unser Haus stellte sich als PALAST heraus! 





Sehr geniales Wohnen - mit Grillplatz, Fußballplatz  und vielen Möglichkeiten für XXL-Spinnen, ihre Netze mit von uns hineingeworfenen Insekten zu füllen...

Michi hatte seine Zapfanlage mitgebracht #6 -- doch gibt es Leute, die nicht mal gepflegt den Anstich abwarten können!! *Pfff* Verdammte Oktoberfest-Zeit... 





Also kurz das Gepäck abgeraffelt und ab in die Abenddämmerung. Die ersten Dorsche sollten bereits heute Abend an den Haken - in die Pfanne - auf den Teller - in den Magen! 
Michi, Verteidiger der "DORSCHKRONE" (=größter Dorsch im letzten Urlaub), setzte die Latte dann auch gleich für den ersten Abend eher bescheiden an...





Jedoch tat sich leider nichts. Kein Biss. Dafür klatschen die Forellen um uns herum, dass es eine wahre Pracht war. Doch die frönten lieber ihren abendlichen Hüpfübungen, denn unsere Köder zu beachten...

So galt es, alte "Traditionen" zu pflegen und Lockes Rübe als Köderpräsentationsplatte zu missbrauchen 






Tag 2. Mefojagd. 
Gleich der erste Auswurf  - eine kleine Forelle nimmt meinen Köder -- und verschwindet kurz vor der Landung wieder. Immerhin - geht ja gut los!
Und wie! Auf einmal ist Lockes Besen krumm! 





Steht der "MEFOKAISER" aus 2005 an, mit diesem 62er Prachtexemplar den Titel vorzeitig verteidigt zu haben?! |bigeyes





Nachdem wir die Filets in einer Salzlake geparkt hatten, ging es wieder in die Dämmerung. Kegnaes Ende ist um diese Jahreszeit ein sicherer Platz für Dorsche! Sagt die Literatur. 
Nun - wir können das so nicht bestätigen. Bisslos verließen wir den Strand -- allerdings nicht, ohne die schönsten Impressionen mitgenommen zu haben! 











--->>>


----------



## theactor (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

-->

So musste denn des abends die Forelle als Sattmacher fungieren; frisch geräuchert -- es gibt Schlimmeres!! *sabber* :l





Am nächsten Tag angelten wir am Sonderburg Strand erfolgreich an den Fischen vorbei. Abends fischten wir dann in einem aber wirklich nun wirklich-wirklich sicheren Dorschrevier: dem Sonderburg Hafen. Hier geht der Leo ganzjährig, es ist ewig tief --zudem kommt uns das Fischen im Hafen iirgendwie bekannt vor 
Uns tatsächlich! Träume wurden wahr -- was für ein Brocken verging sich da an meinem Köder... |bigeyes






Tja.. und dann wachte ich wieder auf  :g|rolleyes

Was macht man eigentlich abends, wenn man sich gegenseitig keine Drills beschreiben kann?
Guut, zunächst hieß es, THEKLA, eine ca. 20cm große Kreuzspinne am Haus mit Nahrung zu versorgen. Wenn dann aber die Blicke auf halben Gummifischen hängen bleiben ist der Abend gerettet! Man fängt - erwachsen wie man ist  - an, die neuste Gummiköderpalette der Raubfischsaison 2008/2009 zu entwickeln! 




**WERBUNG**
Diese exorbitant fängige Köderserie werden Sie, geneigte Leser, schon bald beim Händler Ihres Vertrauen für kleines Geld erstehen können! 
GREIFEN SIE ZU! 
**WERBUNG**






Da es das Wetter gut mit uns meinte |rolleyes, wehte der Wind auch an Tag 4 stramm aus NO und gedachte gar nicht daran, vielleicht mal die Richtung zu ändern. So fischten wir mit wenig Hoffnung an Lockes "Mefostrand" und - wider erwarten: BISS -und ab! 
Wenig später bei Michi: BISS- Drill und ab!
Erneut Einschlag in meiner Rute - Drildrilldrill - AB!! 
Da braucht man schon Trost und Zuspruch ....






Tag 5. MichaelB kommt. Voller Hoffnung und guten Mutes. Ab nun haben wir auch die Bellys, um den Fisch zu finden. Es ist jedoch zu windig, um es mit dem Belly zu wagen. Bilanz des Tages: Michi verliert eine Forelle, Locke einen Hornhecht. Fisch zum Abendbrot: Fehlanzeige.

So soll es denn Tag 6 richtigen! 
Michaels Motivation springt über -- da geht heute was! 










Doch das viele Wasser der Vortage war weg (dafür glasklar) und sowohl die Landfischer (Locke und ich) als auch die Bellyarmada kamen ohne Biss aus, an diesem Nachmittag...





Was also tun? Kilostein-Wasserhüpfen spielen?





Oder den Strand mit einer Gerstenkaltschale huldigen?





--->>


----------



## theactor (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

-->>

Wie auch immer - vor dem abendlichen Bellyangriff auf Großdorsch vor dem Sonderburg Hafen fütterten wir zunächst Thekla, die ca. 35cm große Kreuzspinne und - grillend-  uns. Wobei es unnötig ist zu erwähnen, dass kein Fisch auf dem Grill lag.
Das machte HORRRRST und EBERHARDT aber auch gar nicht soo viel aus 






Vor dem Sonderburg Hafen wird das Wasser schnell tief. Also: TIIIEF! 
Da muss es doch nun wirklich den ein oder anderen Dorsch geben!!

Es gab... Wittlinge...





... und wieder (!!) tolle Eindrücke! 





Und !! man glaubt es kaum: EINEN DORSCH!!! MichaelB sicherte sich vorzeitig die DORSCHKRONE mit einem 48er Dorsch... |bigeyes

Der letzte Angeltag. Der Norden der Insel ist unser Ziel. Der Wind ist aus Versehen komplett eingeschlafen. Wieder suchen Locke und ich die Fische vom Ufer aus, Michael und Michi eher das Tiefe.






Ahm, ich muss an dieser Stelle keine Fänge erwähnen, oder?? |rolleyes
Immerhin ließen sich MichI&AEL von Schweinswalen umrunden und es war ein schönes Fischen.

Der letzte Abend. Gammel Pol. Kein Wind. Hier hatten wir zuvor ein paar Kontakte. Jetzt geht es RUND! #t




Und tatsächlich: das Wasser kochte! 
Vor uns sprangen die Hornhechte, im Hintergrund buckelten Schweinswale - großartig! Locke verlor eine Forelle; MichaelB konnte zwei, Michi und ich jeweils einen Hornhecht fangen. 






Nachdem wir die in etwa 75cm große Kreuzspinne gefüttert hatten (die wird sich gedacht haben: "WOW!!! WAS FÜR EINE WOCHE!!!!") gab es - versöhnlich - am letzten Abend wenigstens reichlich zu Essen 






Es blieb, die DORSCHKRONE dem neuen DORSCHKÖNIG zu überreichen...





So hatten wir insgsamt 9 Meerforellenkontakte von denen 8 (!!) stiften gingen. Wir kamen in einer Woche (12 Angelversuche) auf 11 Fische -- schonnn mager.
Guuut - wir sind keine Fliegenfischer und die haben derzeit (was Forelle angeht) wohl die besseren Karten. Aber! Wo war der Dorsch?!
Wie auch immer - der Spaßfaktor war immens! 

Und es wird mit Sicherheit nicht mehr drei Jahre dauern, bis wir (auf zu neuen Ufern!! ) einen erneuten Versuch starten werden.

Noch ein paar Tipps! 
>>Bernd das Brot ist in der Sendepause echt lustig! ("DIE KIKA LOUNGE! CHILL DOWN AND DROP OFF - MIT IHREM DOWNBEAT PROFI: BERND DAS BROT")
>>YVONNE DUPONT hat neue Fans! (*quäkend lesen* > "RAAIN IN DIE LEITUNG! ABSOLUUUT NICH MEHA WAAATN" )

Tolle Tage - wenn auch fischlich ernüchternd - die vor allem lustig waren 

#htor

(Bilder: de Mischi, Locke, MichaelB, theactor)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Watt für geile Bilder. Da habt ihr richtig viel Spaß gehabt. 
Große Klasse. :vik:
Und dann der fette Dorsch. herzlichen Glückwunsch. #6


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Schönes Ding#6

Prima Bericht und goile Bilder

Danke Actor


----------



## de Mischi (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Schön beschrieben, Muddi!#6
Auch wenn das eine oder andere Bild der Zensur zum Opfer fiel.
Ich könnt' ja schon wieder los...|rolleyes


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Nice !!!


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Klasse Bericht. #6
Leider etwas wenig Fisch, aber man(n) kann nicht alles haben. :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Schöner Bericht #r Sönke, schade das ihr nicht ein paar mehr Fischlis zum Landgang überreden konntet 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Da wird man echt neidisch...Urlaub is doch wat feines!

Danke für den schönen Bericht, dagegen ist die Tageszeitung die Langeweile pur...

Aber das mit dem Mefos am Haken behalten üben wir noch 

Gruß aus Kiel,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## Waveman (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Schöner Bericht !!!

ALS ist doch immer wieder ne Reise wert, auch wenn ich das mit den wenigen Fischen (In den letzten Jahren) auch sofort unterschreiben würde. Anscheinend habt ihr Euch die Laune ja trotzdem nicht verderben lassen, gut so !!! Dann füttert Mann eben mal Spinnen, die sind auch nicht so wählerisch bei der Köderfrage :q.

Bin Anfang November auch noch mal da, hoffentlich geht da mehr , sonst suche ich mir auch ne fette Thekla ...

Gruß 
waveman


----------



## Fischkoopp (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

@ Als - Bande

Super #6 #6 #6


----------



## Blinker Mann (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Klasse, schöne Bilder hat spass gemacht zu schauen und zu lesen#6


----------



## HD4ever (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

suuuper Bericht !  #6
da macht das Lesen Spaß ! :m


----------



## MichaelB (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Moin,

na da kammamaja nich meggern, nä #6

Gibt wenig was man noch hinzufügen könnte... außer das es mit Sicherheit nicht mein letzter Angelurlaub gewesen ist.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

HI,



			
				waveman schrieb:
			
		

> die sind auch nicht so wählerisch bei der Köderfrage



RIGHT !:q Die war diesbezüglich echt dankbar 



			
				ExDorschkönig schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnt' ja schon wieder los...



U NAME IT! 



			
				NEWDORSCHKÖNIG schrieb:
			
		

> außer das es mit Sicherheit nicht mein letzter Angelurlaub gewesen ist.



#6

|wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Zefix sind das schöne Bilder und dann noch diese Schreibe! Da wird man auf der einen Seite neidisch nicht dabei sein zu dürfen und dann doch diese Ernüchterung im Fangergebniss. Aber ihr habt euch super motiviert!


----------



## xfishbonex (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

da sag ich mal affen titten geil #6 schöner bericht und was für geile aufnahmen :vik:lg andre


----------



## Locke (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*



Muddi schrieb:


> Geschlagene drei Jahre ist es nun her



DAS kommt nicht nochmal vor! 
Die Planung für NullNeun wird alsbald (ohne Als) aufgenommen.

Subba Urlaub, wenig Fisch, trotzdem viel Spazz gehabt.

#6


----------



## lale (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*


feiner bericht, feine bilder, feiner urlaub.. #6

aber fischtechnisch fast auf meinem niveau geblieben.. #d
das sollte euch zu denken geben!


----------



## goeddoek (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Tja Jungs - wenn ihr die Fische auch mit der Flagge der griechischen Trawler-Flotte verschreckt ...  |supergri

Feiner Bericht von 'nem bestimmt noch feineren Urlaub #6

Besten Dank dafür :m


----------



## ollidi (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Geiles Ding. #6
Vielleicht solltet Ihr doch mal weiter gen Norge Fahren um einen halbwegs fischreichen Urlaub zu verbringen. 

Habt Ihr Thekla denn jetzt auf Diät vor Ort gelassen, oder hat sich einer von Euch als Spinnenadopteur erbarmt? :m


----------



## theactor (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

HI,

Thekla wird sich ob des plötzlichen Nahrungszufuhreinbruchs sicherlich grämen -- sollte aber dennoch gut über den Winter kommen 

Wir tasten uns langsam (gen Norden) voran... erste Ideen haben ein SCHWE vor dem DEN --  schaunmermal! |wavey:


----------



## crazyFish (29. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Woooowwwww, nächstes Jahr muss auf jeden Fall wieder ne Reise dran kommen. Bei den Bilder *augenglänz* :q


----------



## Reppi (30. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Schööönste Bilders....,Jungs !
Und das mit kein Fisch auf Als kenn ich auch ( Frühjahr ist besser !)

Und......das nexte Mal will ich mit |rolleyes


----------



## Kistenmann (30. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Schöner Bericht. Schön zu lesen...und das mit dem Fisch, ja das hat man halt nicht zu verantworten #h|rolleyes


----------



## SteinbitIII (30. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Klasse Bericht, hab hier ordentlich geschmunzelt#6#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Erstklassig, kriegt man wieder richtig Lust aufs Meer....


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Moinsen!#h

Mann, echt super Bericht und klasse Bilderchen.#6
Kann mich da den Vorschreibern nur anschließen.


Und Hauptsache ihr hattet euren Spass!
Dann isses auch nicht so schlimm, dass die Fänge nicht sooo dolle waren.:q


Weiter so!


----------



## ChrisHH (30. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Schön geschrieben Mr Sönke. Gut, dass euch der Spass nicht vergangen ist. Auf jeden Fall sehr idyllisch...


----------



## Ines (30. September 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Witziger Bericht, da hat der Spaß wohl die magere Ausbeute ein bisschen wett gemacht.
Aber man sieht Euch an, wie hart Ihr gekämpft habt! #6
Petri jedenfalls.


----------



## Tiffy (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Cooler Bericht.#6 

Hätte nur gern mal ein Bild von der 105cm Spinne gesehen


----------



## de Mischi (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*



Tiffy schrieb:


> Hätte nur gern mal ein Bild von der 105cm Spinne gesehen



 Die passte einfach nicht mehr auf's Bild,aber hier ist Thekla* vor* der Fressorgie  






Interessant auch welch Begeisterung so ein Tier auslösen kann  und vor allem: wie lange ein Mensch diese Stellung halten kann...|bigeyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Goiler Bericht


----------



## sunny (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Großartiger Bericht und super tolle Bilder #6.

Die Stellung erinnert mich irgendwie an Vick van Achtern |supergri.


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Moin Moin ,
suuuper Bericht und klasse Bilder :vik: , vielen Dank dafür .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern voll an!!! Klasse gemacht!#6:m


----------



## Reverend Mefo (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*



sunny schrieb:


> Großartiger Bericht und super tolle Bilder #6.
> 
> Die Stellung erinnert mich irgendwie an Vick van Achtern |supergri.




Was das nicht der ehemalige Holländische Sexminister?


----------



## noworkteam (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

Danke prima Unterhaltung ...

Gruß


----------



## fimo (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unser ALS-Trip 2008 -- ein Bildbericht*

1a doppelplusgut. Herrliche Bilder - Besten Dank.
Ahoi, fimo


----------

